# Firepits??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I bought a firepit to use at Halloween, but wasnt able to use it as it POURED from 5pm- 9pm on 'Ween. 
For those of you who use one: do you let the kids near it? (I'm guessing not).Do you have it roped off? Or do you stick it in a fenced off area, more for smell & atmosphere than actual use?? 
I keep thinking about selling water& soda (I used to get SO THIRSTY trick or treating as a kid!) for our charity & giving out toasted marshmallows along with candy....that way kids can associate a burnt palate from the marshmallow with Hallowenn..LOL. 
How do you incorporate your firepit into your haunt?


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont use any real fire at my haunt you need to have someone watching it all the time.You can add smell to your fog machine like campfire from foggy fog $10 will make 2 gals. It smell like a fire and I use it in my haunt. Good luck and just be careful...no 3rd deg.burns please....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My neighbors set up a firepit in their driveway on halloween night for the adults to keep warm.
NO costumed people should be near the flame. Just because a costume might be fire resistant doesn't mean it won't go up in a ball of fire.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I put gasoline in the sprinkler system....and give out road flares...its a big hit with the locals


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

In my neighborhood, I give the kids 5 gallon cans of diesel fuel to play with at the fire pit



















We had a really good bonfire this year. It was a little cold here on Halloween night (48 degrees) and everyone loves a fire. This one burned for 8 days!!
As for the kids....they are on their own...with lots of moms, dads, aunts, and uncles around the fire at all times.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

The Creepster said:


> I put gasoline in the sprinkler system....and give out road flares...its a big hit with the locals


 having a haard time typing...still laughing.... And the goes another keyboard from coffee spew


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

HAUNTEDBARN said:


> I dont use any real fire at my haunt you need to have someone watching it all the time.You can add smell to your fog machine like campfire from foggy fog $10 will make 2 gals. It smell like a fire and I use it in my haunt. Good luck and just be careful...no 3rd deg.burns please....


Do they have a rotting/burning flesh smell?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

randomr8 said:


> Do they have a rotting/burning flesh smell?


Here are the scents that Froggy Fog sells Gothic, Mildew, Campfire, Rain Forest, Swampy Marsh, Charred Corpse, Mojito Mint, Crushed Lime Mint. On the link below it will describe what each scent is like.
http://www.froggysfog.com/category/a700/

I would keep all people away fire unless you knew them, with people being sue happy these days you do not want something bad to happen.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Scented fog... That's awesome! I'm going to place an order right away!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

we use a fir pit every year it's in the middle of the drive past the display all the older folks who attend keep an eye on it and dont let the kiddies near it and all the drunk people dance around it after the tot's quit coming LOL Well actually before they quit


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

beelce said:


> We had a really good bonfire this year. It was a little cold here on Halloween night (48 degrees) and everyone loves a fire. This one burned for 8 days!!
> As for the kids....they are on their own...with lots of moms, dads, aunts, and uncles around the fire at all times.


Wow, seeing that bonfire reminded me of being a kid. Where I grew up, Halloween was a big deal. There would always be a big bonfire and fireworks.
Thanks for taking me down memory lane


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LMAO thinking about what the neighbors & police would say if I lit a fire like that in my city on my front lawn....bwahahahha!

Thanks, all.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

i had mine in the back this year. I really don't think its a good idea to have fire around people you don't know. you are just asking for a lawsuit.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I always wanted to use one in the driveway but the night would definitely end with me bursting into flames and third-degree burns.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I bought the rainforest scent at the Transworld show. The campfire really does smell like it. Some of them are very strong, like the charred corpse. Hint, don't take a big whiff.

My column's use real flames. They are blocked off though so no one can get to them.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> I put gasoline in the sprinkler system....and give out road flares...its a big hit with the locals


I love the smell of Napalm on Halloween morning!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

randomr8 said:


> Do they have a rotting/burning flesh smell?


yes...yes they do....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The Sinister Scents line has a hell of a lot of scents, but only a handful are available as a fog additive. The others are like little beanbags full of scent pellets that you need a current of air blowing through to unleash the smell. Froggy's Fog is the best fog to use scents with because the stuff is so pure it has none of that fog-juice smell to interfere with your scent.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I usually have packof forgotten-about chicken in the back of the fridge, if I need to make a putrid smell...or The Man's socks would work as well...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We have a chiminea that we like to fire up on a cool night. I was hoping to have one last year so people can hang outside instead of being limited to inside while visiting our house but with the rain/winds all day. We also have a fire ring also. Hopefully this year I'm hoping to sit around it with a couple of brews and chill out after Halloween.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Firepits..fire crotch....all good.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

We used ours this year. I had a Bucky sitting in the lawn chairs relaxing near by and it also helped us stay warm.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Scented fog eh? I'm so glad I found this place. I'm in the middle of building a fire pit prop and the smell of smoke would be great! I just need to figure out how to have small puffs of smoke/fog so the room doesn't fill up too fast. Wonder if the dry ice in the can on the other post would work since I don't want a ton of fog. We could rig the fan to go off every 30 seconds or so. So much to learn here, so little time lol.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I dont have any kids at my party so np there ..problem I have is keeping the drunks from falling in..

B your pit is awesome ..mine is big








full sized couch in this pic
but yours is whoah!!! would be fun
LOL :laugheton: :tonguekin:


----------

